# Canada Goose Rumaki Recipe



## Captain belly (Feb 4, 2018)

For all my waterfowl hunting people out there..... Thought I’d share an amazing recipe for goose or duck Rumaki. This can also be grilled instead of oven baked. This is our favorite way to eat duck and goose. Enjoy!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Catchy name. Made quite a few highly similar using dove breasts for the meat ration. Also made some good ones using thin clices of of marinated pork butt rolled up like a newspaper and stuck in a raw Jalapeno then wrapped in thin bacon and slow grilled or smoked. We called em Cow town Wolf Turds...not sure what was the oriiginal name. Long story behind those things..lol. A chunk of Goose would be good in there too I betcha. lol.


Texas, The Lone Star State: Cowtown Wolf Turds (bacon-wrapped stuffed jalapeños)


----------

